# vista wireless "local access only"



## tox0tes2 (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a newly built computer that I assembled last night and the wireless is not working. When I try to connect, it says "connecting to the network is taking longer than usual" and then after awhile it says "connection unsuccessful"... then I hover over the network icon in the taskbar and it says "unidentified network: local access only"

I cannot open web pages. I have filtered through many pages of google results on this problem and nothing i saw fixed it. 

More details:
windows vista ultimate 64bit sp1
brand new linksys wireless-g pci adapter with latest drivers
linksys wireless-g DSL router
wireless network does not have any kind of encryption 
(no WEP, etc.)
DHCP enabled

two other computers in the house work just fine with the wireless.... one with xp home 32bit, and the other with vista home premium 32bit


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hmm, this is curious, normally i get this problem in school (with WPA-Enterprise encryption) but never with no encryption...

Does your router have a firewall in it's firmware?
(could be blocking IPs or MAC adresses)

Can you ping/view the router?

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Continuing from Jamey's advice...if you're able to access the routers graphical interface which I think is 192.168.1.1 for a Linksys, you will be able to input your broadband settings (username/password and any other settings which are specific to your ISP).


----------



## tox0tes2 (Jun 24, 2008)

I logged into the linksys graphical interface... everything looks normal.

Last night I tried many different things...

-reset the router and modem
-assigned static ip to computer, disabling DHCP
-connected computer directly to modem (no wireless)
-reformatted hd's and reinstalled vista os (three times)
-reinstalled wireless adapter drivers
-inserted different wireless adapter
-entered safe mode with networking

The strange thing which I forgot to mention is that on the first time I installed vista (2 nights ago) and installed the wireless adapter with drivers, the internet worked immediately wirelessly and I was able to access web sites... then after I started installing drivers and windows updates, then restarting, this "local only" problem started happening. Due to this reason, I thought that reformatting and reinstalling vista with updates disabled would solve this.... but of course it didn't. I am unable to recreate that first situation where the internet worked. :4-dontkno

Once again, other computers can connect flawlessly, one of which is vista home premium 32bit....

I've been reading this other 18 page thread with other people with this same problem: http://www.daniweb.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73818&page=18

I have tried many things listed in there and none of them have worked. This is the worst computer problem I have ever had - so far I've spent well over 20 hours on it. I will send anyone who can fix this a check for $20.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2008)

work on vista generic wireless adapters.... 64 bit adapter driver do cause problems..


----------



## funzymj (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a Toshiba L45-S7409 with vista home basic 32-bit operating system. I have an Option GT MAX 3.6 Express Laptop Connect card with the globetrotter connect communication manager. Everytime I try to connect I get it takes a long time to search for a network, and then when it finally finds a network, a window will open up which reads ("connection failed and give a error number".) But if I somehow connect, my signal strength can be good to excellent and in my Network Access window it will either read local only access or limited connectivity. At one time my aircard was working just fine but now I'm paying for services that I haven't been able to use in 2 mos. I have exhausted all resources with AT&T tech. support (replaced aircard twice, new simcard, downloaded latest versions of software.) I have restored laptop to factory settings (2x) through advice of Toshiba tech. support. The last bit of advice that I received was to update Windows as much as possible and to avoid SP1 like the plague...and look for the HOTFIX downloads, but I have been unsuccessful locating it. Please help me!!! I am growing weary, but haven't given up!!!


----------

